

Ask HN: Speed up HTTP Post, desktop app - atiw

I want to speed this up. 
I was playing around doing HTTP post, using normal desktop app, in C#. 
All I am trying to do is send a few lines of code (200-500 LOC) using HTTP post, to my server, where I have a server side PHP code, that uses this code, generates some result and sends it back.<p>The results again are just some &#60;100 LOC.<p>Now, the time taken varies A LOT.
It goes from anywhere between 2 seconds, to 30 seconds and sometimes the message is just simply LOST.<p>I know this because, I do have a timer that calculates the time taken as well.<p>Now, I think this should be pretty simple to solve, right?
Except, I am finding it hard to find...
And I am new to doing HTTP like this, outside a browser....<p>Now that raises questions, if the only reason this is happening is that I am using HTTP ffrom C# inside a desktop app, instead of a browser seems absurd to me, but I keep thinking along those lines...<p>Oh, FYI, this is pretty similar to what I am doing....<p>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/debx8sh9.aspx<p>Check out the C# one.<p>Except, "postData" in my case is autogenerated by some other code, and is usually anywhere between 200-500 LOC approx. and the "response" is my results, which is some 100 KLOC.<p>This reminds me, how do I make the above link display as a link, when I submit questions, or respond to something in HN ??<p>I think the above link should be showing as a simple text....
======
nreece
I would suggest you to ask the question at a programming forum/QnA site like
Stack Overflow - <http://stackoverflow.com>

~~~
atiw
Oh, yeah. I should do that.

But I figured people working on web stuff can be found here. So...

